# Who sells SC packages or nucs?



## kenpkr (Apr 6, 2004)

Try Fatbeeman who posts on these forums often-

http://www.geocities.com/fatbeeman/?200524

2# packages are $50 queen of your choice (pick up only)
NUCS 
Shipped NationWide
3 Frame Nucs $75
5 Frame Nucs $100
Shipping has been running $20-25$plus $4 for insurance on NUCS.


----------

